# Too many plants?



## Elsch (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there such thing as having too many plants in your betta tank? I heard they really like a lot of plants because they like to explore and also have places to hide. I recently went out and purchased some more accessories for my betta's tank, but after all was arranged, I realized that it might be a little cramped in there. He seems happy enough, but do you think he'd be happier if I removed something?

http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3237/dscn4108.jpg


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

It looks fine to me, though I can't see the amount of plants in the back very well due to the lighting in the picture.


----------



## Elsch (Mar 10, 2010)

sorry~ I'm not too good of a photographer. thank you for your reply! I took another picture here after removing the background. It should be a littler more clear that way.

http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/314/dscn4110.jpg


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

No problem! Yeah your tank looks good to me, he probably enjoys chilling in the plants. 
How many gallons is it out of curiosity?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Elsch said:


> Is there such thing as having too many plants in your betta tank? I heard they really like a lot of plants because they like to explore and also have places to hide. I recently went out and purchased some more accessories for my betta's tank, but after all was arranged, I realized that it might be a little cramped in there. He seems happy enough, but do you think he'd be happier if I removed something?
> 
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3237/dscn4108.jpg



no way it looks perfect


----------



## Elsch (Mar 10, 2010)

it's a 2.5 gallon, but just today I actually purchased a 5 gallon hexagon/cylinder-shaped tank that should be coming in the mail soon. I never thought I would enjoy owning a fish so much, it's becoming more like a hobby for me ^_^ I have to really try hard not to purchase a second betta.


----------



## darkangel216 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, bettas have fast turned into a hobby for me too. I just love them so much!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks good =) I have that long twisty grass plant too but don't have a clue what its called lol. Your betta is very pretty =)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Heh...
Good luck with that (;
It what every betta owner says...
And look at me now XD


----------



## Elsch (Mar 10, 2010)

wow! do you really own 10 betta?? that's crazy! where do you put all the aquariums, hahaha. you must have an entire room dedicated to fish. I won't be able to have more than 2, because I'm a poor lady just out of college. I cannot afford any more tanks! I'm going to try to stick with one fish for now, but because I will soon have an extra tank laying around, I'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought all I wanted was one male in a tank with tetras and corys but how that changed, I put my male into a tank on his own and now I have a female sorority on the go, hopefully I'll be adding a few more soon =) Trust me, you may say you wont have anymore but you will


----------

